# De-Badge Premier Cruze?



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm a brand new Cruze driver (picking it up Tuesday) and as with my last car, I'd like to remove the unnecessary badges on the back trunk lid. I did a search and could not find anyone doing this on the 2nd gen so I figured I'd ask. Can the Cruze & Premier badges be removed w/o needing to fill any holes? I'm totally cool with the Chevy logo. I'm almost positive the premier has no holes since it wouldn't make any sense to put holes in only the premier model trunks, but not sure about the "cruze." Thanks and looking forward to becoming a contributing member of a new car group (my last car I had for 11 years!).


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've wondered the same thing, I will see about taking a quick look tomorrow on my Premier if someone doesn't answer the question before then.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

On a previous car, I had someone use a heat gun to remove the badges. If it gets to maybe 120 degrees and starts to loosen, then it is probably held on by adhesive. On the Cobalt, it was all stick on badges except one, including the chevron on the trunk lid.

This is easier in the summer time....


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

I've seen a few different ways of removing the badges but probably best for me not to use a heatgun knowing me I'll probably fry my clear coat by accident. On my last car, I just took some floss and went underneath it then some WD40 + elbow grease removed the remaining adhesive. Hopefully, the 2nd gen cruze is just like the Cobalt. Hopefully, someone who's done it can shed some light on it. Otherwise, after some time I might just have to take one for the team.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

All badges are from the stick on type. Don't go over 120 degrees with the heat gun. Dental floss works as well at room temperature. I wouldn't attempt it when it's too chilly. Give the adhesive time to unbond, don't rush it or you might rip off the clear coat which may not be fully cured yet. Be careful when tilting the badge so that the hard edge doesn't push dents into the paint. The sooner you do it the better.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sounds good! Can't wait till it warms up a bit since I'm in the northeast, but I'll post pics after it's done


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I know on the Gen 1 the badges were all stick on except there is an alignment slot (about 1.5 in.) in the trunk panel for the rear bowtie. Not sure if they changed that for the Gen 2. Goo Gone, floss, and patience works well.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new car, Chevy gang for life!!! lol..... if you do end up debadging I recommend using windex and dental floss or a fine fishing line (preferably threaded, over the plastic....) works great and I had zero difficulties doing so!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you didn't take delivery or sign for it yet see if the dealer can do it. I did have them remove the dealer branding badges but forgot to ask about that. I guess my car's paint wasn't done curing before the letters went on so some of it came off with the "C" in Cruze. Ended up tossing vinyl over it after touch up paint didn't help much.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Just picked her up! That's my old baby in the back I kinda miss her, but she was becoming a bit of a gold digger and let's be honest, has aged poorly over the last few years. 

It's a 2017 certified so the warranty is just about the same amount as brand new (3 more months and 2k less miles for b2b). I did have them remove the dealer decal, but didn't ask for the others. It's okay I'll try using some of the tips above once it warms up a bit here. Thanks for all the welcoming love!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome! Looks good!


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

My bad man, I got busy in the middle of changing jobs and totally forgot to check on how the badges are attached. Looks so nice... Makes me a bit sad, I look at mine now and see all the rock chips and scratches that I've gotten.  I hate always driving through construction zones getting nailed with rocks. Maybe one of these days I will get the hood repainted and the bumper cover, then get it protected. My next car I buy will definitely get some sort of paint protection put on the front of the car.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

No worries! Pretty sure there's no holes so once it warms up I'll post some pics of the job. That's a good idea. Mine is pre-owned so already has some nicks/chips but my old car was peppered by so many it just got unbearably beat up. I might look into those clear ones.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Any preferred method, or just ripping them off?


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm gonna go w/ the dental floss underneath the badges then apply WD40 to the remaining adhesive + some elbow grease. Will put a coat of wax on afterwards.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

New owner of a 17 LT, as of Friday night, well it's the wife's new car...debadged it last night. Went with fishing line, and Mother's Cleaner wax with a little elbow grease and voila. Mosaic Black is such a gorgeous color.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

stepasyd said:


> New owner of a 17 LT, as of Friday night, well it's the wife's new car...debadged it last night. Went with fishing line, and Mother's Cleaner wax with a little elbow grease and voila. Mosaic Black is such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! What did u do w/ the Chevy badge? Did u manage to just remove the interior color or did it come that way?


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Just taped it off, and plastidipped for now, until the wife decides to change her mind.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Awesome! Great idea I might have to give it a shot. Did u also go over it with the glossifier or just the original matte finish?

Man, now that I know I can change the color... Hmmm maybe red? Might have to photoshop some examples to see.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

k1ng617 said:


> Awesome! Great idea I might have to give it a shot. Did u also go over it with the glossifier or just the original matte finish?
> 
> Man, now that I know I can change the color... Hmmm maybe red? Might have to photoshop some examples to see.
> 
> View attachment 254553


I just kept it matte, then again we had plans to put these on, so it kinda compliments the matte of the wheels.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

I wrapped mine with some blue carbon fiber vinyl. Wasn't sure how it would hold up over the winter, but it has stayed on great.

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow, that looks awesome! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

